# Help available



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say, I'm more than willing to help when and where I can. I have a pretty busy work schedule but I'll help transport when I can and scrape together donations to nearby folks. I also have room to foster until I het around to getting a second dog. I'm located in northwest Florida and can be reached anytime at my email: [email protected]


----------

